# bootloader 'filesystem tzpe unknown'



## psychopea (15. Oktober 2004)

Habe SuSE 9.1 pro auf hdf installiert und anschliessend die XP/Platte (hde) angesteckt. (Die Begruendung f[r dieses Vorgehen liegt in diversen Installationsproblemen.)
Im GRUB hat Linux: Image (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz (dev/hdf2, root=/dev/hdf2)
und funktioniert
XP: Andere  (hd1,0) (dev/hde1)
und bringt die Nachricht:
root (hd1,0)
Fileszstem type unknown, partition type 0x7
chainloader +1

Was soll das bedeuten? Liegt das an der NTFS-Formatierung?
Wie kann ich das Problem loesen?


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Oktober 2004)

Deine grub.conf zu zeigen, wäre sicherlich hilfreich...


----------



## psychopea (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich hoffe, es hilft dir weiter:

root (hd0,1)
install  --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) /boot/grub/stage2 0x8000 (hd0,1)/boot/grub/menu.lst
quit


----------



## Fionn (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo ich hatte das selbe Problem.
Mir hat folgendes geholfen:

title Windows
     rootnoverify (hd1,0)
     map (hd1) (hd0)
     map (hd0) (hd1)
     makeaktive
     chainloader +1

viel Erfolg


----------



## psychopea (20. Oktober 2004)

Wunderbar!
Es hat geklappt!
Vielen Dank an Alle, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben!


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (4. Mai 2006)

Gleicher Fehler, aber leider hat mir der Tip nicht geholfen. Habe es für meine Platte umgeschrieben:

(Linux auf hda3 und Windows auf hda1)

title Windows
rootnoverify (hd0,0)
map (hd0) (hd0)
map (hd0) (hd2)
makeaktive
chainloader +1

Allerdings komme ich wenn ich auf Windows gehe direkt wieder zum GRUB zurück, also ne Bootloader Schleife ^^
Habe ich da was falsch umgebaut? Bitte helft mir

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## deepthroat (4. Mai 2006)

Hi.

Wenn Windows sowieso auf hd0 installiert ist, brauchst du auch nichts mappen. Das ist doch dann bereits so wie es Windows haben will.

Gruß


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (4. Mai 2006)

Dann probiere ich das nachher mal aus. Wenns geht bedanke ich mich heute abend, wenn nicht frage ich morgen früh wieder, denn dann komm ich nicht ins Intenet, da das mein Proxy ist ^^


----------

